# Info par produktiem >  kur lai noskaidro info par releju

## hazaa

man ir tyco relay

V23134-A52-C643
12V
++0845

un tur ir 5 pini katram ir savs nr:
30
85
86
87
87a

kur varetu noskaidrot kurs pins ko dara?

----------


## abergs

http://catalog.tycoelectronics.com/c...ML=10576,16354

----------


## hazaa

milzigs paldies

----------


## Mairis

30 pienākošais
85 vadība + vai - (polaritāte vispār ir pofig, bet ne gadījumos, kad iekšā ir diode)
86 vadība - vai +
87a ir saslēgts ar 30, kad relejs ir izslēgts
87 saslēdzas ar 30, kad releju ieslēdz

----------

